# My Dairy Diary



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

So it's been about two months I've had my Saanen does that I bought at the sale. I've learned quite a bit about milk goats during that time. Stuff that most of you already know, but it was interesting to me anyway. I started out milking them because they would not shut up! My daughter and I gave it a try and we did get some milk, so I kept doing it. One of us holding a goat and both of us trying to milk wasn't working well so I built a stanchion. I got the plans from fiascofarm.com. That helped out quite a bit. I was at first hell bent to only milk once a day. I was getting about 1 1/2 gallons per day. I found I really like to drink goat milk, but finding something to do with 1 1/2 gallons of milk/day is not as easy as you might think. I tried giving it away and even had one person who insisted on buying some. We have bartered for bread and eggs with several people. We tried cheese, but weren't very good at it. I didn't care for the yogurt. The ice cream was very good. But still.... milk everywhere. Then I get the bright idea to get some dairy bull calves from one of the dairys around my house. I bought two. $40 a piece. Two calves need two gallons/day, so I have since gone to twice a day milking of three goats. I gotta say, milking twice a day is better. My does are so much easier to have around now. Way less noisy. Much easier to milk with udders that aren't so tight. I would now consider myself an advanced beginner milker. I can hand milk three does and use the milk to bottle feed two calves in about 35 - 40 minutes now. Not exactly a high paying job, but I do enjoy it. My production did not quite double. I'm getting right at 2 1/4 gallons/day now that the dust has settled. I've settled in at two cereal bowls of grain to each doe at each milking. Mostly whole oats with some sweet feed. I don't feed any hay at the moment. I'm thinking about adding some alfalfa, but I'm trying to keep costs down and I want them to tidy up their pasture a little bit. Right now they don't bother with anything that isn't at least 12 inches off the ground. Their calves are doing great. Shiney and healthy. Never got sick. A little over two weeks old at the moment. I haven't tried having the calves suck directly yet because I don't yet have a stand. My stanchion is on a slab that only has a drop off on one side. It's in a converted fire wood shed. I have been spending my spare time building a rack for my truck to haul goats, calves and garbage to the dump. It's almost completed so I will build a stand next. Here are some pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great way to add to the freezer and not have to get over run with milk!! Calf looks good too!

As you said, it may not be a high paying job, but it is very rewarding....and practice makes perfect, for goat and you.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

You may not get paid much, but you will save on the meat prices at the grocery store!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You'll probably have to keep feeding the calves. Sounds like the goats are doing great! Will it be eno9ugh for the calves later?

Jan


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about being overrun with milk. I have been in the same boat and yet cannot seem to stop milking them. (Am I addicted?!?) And I have four does from this year that I am gonna breed so that will be eight milkers.
We tried to get a calf this year from a guy who was giving them away cuz they kept dying on formula. I really felt like getting goat milk in them could do the trick but we were never able to make the deal with the guy.
I do make cheese and yogurt and ice cream and butter and it is all way more than my husband and I can consume. I also have a dog and lots of cats and two grandchildren who drink quite a bit of it. Still there is a backup in the 'fridge.
Anyway, congratulations on your successes and have fun with the calves.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

lissablack said:


> You'll probably have to keep feeding the calves. Sounds like the goats are doing great! Will it be eno9ugh for the calves later?Jan


One bottle twice a day has raised many a calf to weaning. The goats milk seems to do very nicely for raising calves. I've read that it does, but now I'm seeing it in person. Way better and cheaper than milk replacer. I haven't decided what to do with the calves. I really don't have the ground to be raising large cattle. I could, but that wouldn't leave much for goats! Started calves bring usually $150 plus. I could sell those and start over again every 30 - 60 days and probably make money. I could also test the "free range", "free raised", "grass fed" veal market on Craigslist. Or maybe a farmers market. I caught my calves chewing cud this morning already. I read that having them turned out with goats will encourage them to start eating grass earlier. We'll see.
http://www.straussbrands.com/


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

This very interesting! I thot about raising a yearling from spring to fall, then butchering it for our consumption. That would cast me an original $900 or so to buy the yearling, then it would grass feed on pasture the whole summer. So, a freezer full of beef for around $900. 

This calf idea is interesting. I do not eat veal as I do not like the way they are raised, but if I raised a calf on goats milk, then let it eat the pasture for the summer.... onder: I have ranchers of beef stock around here, I wonder if they would give me a spring calf for a decent price? Do you know at what age these calves would normaly be slaughtered for veal? I'm thinking this calf I could raise would be about 6 mos old by butcher time. I will have to ponder on this idea!

OK, I looked at your link. Seems you can butcher at 24-28 weeks of age. The spring calves here are born in Feb/March. The only problem I can see is that even if I bred my goats in Sept, they would kid out in Feb and would not be in full milk to feed thier kids and the calves at that time. Still something to think about!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My plan for timing the butchering of a calf has been to do it when they get big enough to knock down the fence. :chin: Well, actually, just before they actually knock down the fence. :doh: 
This has got me thinking about checking for calves in our area again.
I do not like the texture of veal no matter how it is raised so I would want it old enough to feel and taste like beef.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The Strauss Brand website says they butcher at 450 -500 lbs for their veal. I'm quite sure you could take a calf to that weight on nothing but goats milk and pasture. If you fed them grain on top of that they would get there quicker. The website says calves on real milk will have a pinkish colored meat instead of pale. Don't know if this makes a difference for any of you. I can't remember ever eating veal myself. If I wanted to raise my own butcher meat I would start them on grain as soon as they would eat any. Keep feeding them milk until 300 lbs or so and butcher at about 1200 lbs when they have some back fat and marbling to them. That's a commitment though. And a lot of feed later. To get dairy calves... find a dairy. Knock on the door and ask if they will sell you a bull calf. Ask them if they "tubed" it with colostrum. I was taught to have at least two of everything as they do better, but it is not necessary. My calves get along well with my goats and are truely "free raised". If you are new to raising calves, go easy with the milk untill they are two weeks old. Hit them with antibiotics and banamine if they get sick. I've paid up to $120 for day old calves before, but I only had to give $40 for nice calves right down the road from me the other day. Your results may vary.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the info!

It has been a long long time since I had veal. As I said, I won't eat it because of the way they are raised commercially. But, If I got a calf and bottle fed it until it was time to wean, then let it eat pasture......

We bought a 1/4 cow one year and got all the good cuts as the other quarter all they wanted was hamburger. Anyway, this guy does not finish off with grain. His cows only get grsas pasture. It was the best most tender meat I have ever had! So the grain would not be a part of my feeding program.

So, get calf, feed it goat milk til weaning time, let it eat pasture, then butcher. I doubt it would be big enough pound wise to butcher in the fall this way tho. Don't they have to be around 900lbs for butchering? I can't imagine two veal calves...too much veal for me! I mean I do want regualr cuts and all.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats a great way to use that extra goat milk! Wish I had the space for a few calfs.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> It has been a long long time since I had veal. As I said, I won't eat it because of the way they are raised commercially. But, If I got a calf and bottle fed it until it was time to wean, then let it eat pasture......
> the grain would not be a part of my feeding program.
> So, get calf, feed it goat milk til weaning time, let it eat pasture, then butcher. I doubt it would be big enough pound wise to butcher in the fall this way tho. Don't they have to be around 900lbs for butchering? I can't imagine two veal calves...too much veal for me! I mean I do want regualr cuts and all.


You might have some trouble buying a beef calf. Not impossible, but harder. A healthy beef calf is pure potential and making money every day he's on his momma. A dairy bull calf is considered a byproduct and a lot more likely to be for sale. A beef calf would probably work best if you wanted to raise one to 900+ and not feed grain at all. They would yield a higher percent of meat from the carcass. I think if I was going to eat a dairy calf and not feed any grain I would butcher at a lower weight like Strauss Brand does. Just like you said, feed it goat milk and keep it on pasture. And you would have the satifaction of knowing the calf was raised in the most humane way possible. BTW, Strauss Brand charges $16+/lb for thier veal. I'd be happy to share my experiance with anyone who wanted to try the dairy calves. Just ask away. It's not rocket science, but there are a couple of tricks that go a long way.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the good advice guys. This will help if we do decide to do this. I would definately go for the dairy calves if only to save a coulple from the veal pens.
I wonder if the meat would be more beef-like (instead of the pale pink pasty stuff) if the calf is allowed to range and run around. They keep them in those discusting pens to limit their movement and keep the meat *tender*.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think that there is a dairy near me. Just big ol a Angus ranchers!  But, you are right, thy would probubaly not want to part with a calf. 

Please keep us informed on how you are doing with your guys!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Do meat ranchers sell off heifers like dairies do bulls. Aren't they after steers for meat production?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Do meat ranchers sell off heifers like dairies do bulls. Aren't they after steers for meat production?


Heifers bring ten to twenty cents a pound less, but they sell them at the same time they do the steers. The farmers usually keep their best ones for replacements.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> I don't think that there is a dairy near me. Just big ol a Angus ranchers!


I notice your tag says you live in Washington. I don't know how far you live from Enumclaw, but I could pick you out a calf. I could even start one for a week or two for you for a modest price.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I live in Chesaw..about 20 minutes outside of Oroville, north central WA. I am 4 miles ,as the crow flies, from the Canadian bioarder. I would appreciate you getting me a calf...but, maybe in a year or so when I have set myself up on our property! Enumclaw is quite a drive and I would have to ask hubby if he would be willing to do that for me. When you get a bull calf from the dairy, is it castrated yet or that something you have to do once you get it? I assume the calves are taken away from their moms right away.

The beef guys here I think would keep even an orphaned calf, no matter what sex. It is money to them. I can ask around tho and see if one would be willing to sell me one at some point.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> I live in Chesaw..about 20 minutes outside of Oroville, north central WA. I am 4 miles ,as the crow flies, from the Canadian bioarder. I would appreciate you getting me a calf...but, maybe in a year or so when I have set myself up on our property! Enumclaw is quite a drive and I would have to ask hubby if he would be willing to do that for me. When you get a bull calf from the dairy, is it castrated yet or that something you have to do once you get it? I assume the calves are taken away from their moms right away.
> 
> The beef guys here I think would keep even an orphaned calf, no matter what sex. It is money to them. I can ask around tho and see if one would be willing to sell me one at some point.


Sure. Ask those guys. Tell them what you want to do and give them your number to call you if a calf comes up. Like you said before, that would be next spring probably.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like my new calf. He might be a jersey, but he is a very nice calf none the less. He's doing really good on the goats milk so far. Only problem is my daughters are already big fans of his.[attachment=0:2vazntn9]jersey 2.jpg[/attachment:2vazntn9]


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

[attachment=0:9mriv417]jersey head 2.jpg[/attachment:9mriv417]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Even though I know his destiny,I can see why your girls like him! He is cute!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well now...how can you resist that face!


----------

